# Caracteristicas de un 74ls48



## Hugo Isaac (May 24, 2006)

Tengo el siguiente conflicoto, estoy haceindo un contador que cuente de 50 a 0. Los componentes que estoy usando son 555 para los pulsos, 74ls192,  74ls48 y un display ya lo tengo que cuente de manera desendiente pero de 99 a 0 y yo quiero que empieze en 50 y llegue a cero y se detenga osea que para el conteo. ¿Como puedo hacer esto? 

Espero su cordial respuesta, gracias de antemano....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (May 24, 2006)

El 74192, tiene para cargarle un dato de 4 bits de manera paralela, en el MSB pone un 5, pone LOAD a 0 y la regresa a 1 y con eso estaría cargando el valor inicial.

Saludos


----------

